# DSL BELKIN F5d-7230-4 and Tivo



## DDMCNAIR (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a Tivo Series 2, BellSouth DSL, and a Belkin F5D-7230-4. I found out if I connect the computer directly to the modem and set the DSL modem to bridged ethernet in advanced settings, then attach the modem to the router and use PPPoE with a Lan MTU of 1492, the TIVO will work. 

Seems simple, but a lot of people are having trouble with this. By the way my DSL Modem is a Westell B90-20030-4. Hope this helps somebody.


----------

